# My babys



## tortioselove101 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ladybug pure bred chihuahua 




Sugar a purebred welsh corgi




Cocoa chiweenie




Chazz chiweenie




Todd baby red eared slider




Delilah African side neck turtle




And soon some beautiful chicks


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Aug 4, 2012)

very nice


----------



## tortioselove101 (Aug 4, 2012)

Haha thanks


----------



## Niki (Aug 4, 2012)

Cute animals... I am jealous, wish I could have that many


----------



## tortioselove101 (Aug 4, 2012)

Haha ya my family has a soft spot for animals


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh wow...I thought *I* was the worst picture taker. 

Just kidding. Although it took me quite a while to make any sense out of the first picture. I kept seeing a huge thumb until I finally figured out it was the dog.

I love seeing other folks' animal pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tortioselove101 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hahaha ya sorry it's late and they were all running around and playing


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 5, 2012)




----------

